# الأقباط الأحرار يكشفون تفاصيل جديدة حول جريمة مقتل شهيد الإسكندرية ( جورج فتحي )



## marmora jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*اليوم نكشِف الحقائق ونتحدث بملء الفَم عما لم نتحدث به قبلاً، ونكشف كل التفاصيل حول الجَريمة البشعة التى طالت شاب فى مُقتبل العمر شَهد له القريب والبعيد بطهارة السيرة وحُسن السلوك، وطالت معه كل المؤمنين بالحرية وحقوق الانسان، وكل الشرفاء وأصحاب الضمائر الحية..*

*وإليكم التفاصيل..*
*مسرح الأحداث*

*الزمان: - الساعة الثانية من بعد ظُهر الثلاثاء 6أكتوبر*

*المكان: 86 ش محسن باشا - غربال - الاسكندرية - محرم بك (منزل الشماس جورج فتحى شفيق اندراوس)*

*طرق على الباب.. يفتح جورج ليجد أمامه "أحمد عبد المنعم" (21 سنة - مندوب مبيعات)، وبروحه السَمحة يَسمح له جورج بالدخول..*

*فى الوقت نفسه يقف "محمد عبد المنعم" (17 سنة - عامل بمحل عصير) -شقيق الأول- ليقوم بدور "الناضورجى" مُنتظراً إشارة أخيه لدخول المنزل..*

*دقائق ويتلقى الإشارة..*

*الشواهد الأولى قالت أن الشهيد مات مكهرباً بسلك المكواه، كان هذا تشخيص شهود العيان للحالة التى رأوا الشهيد عليها لحظة دخولهم المنزل بحسب كل الرويات التى سجلناها معهم وبثها موقع الأقباط الأحرار فى وقت سابق..*

*لكن التحقيقات آفادت بأن الوفاة نتجت عن عملية (خنق) تعرض لها الشهيد من جانب الشقيقين.*

*نعم..قاموا بخنقه بعد أن قيدوه بسلك الدِش وكمموه (قيدو فمه) بقطعة من ملابس والده (كوم جلبية)..*

*ثم عمدوا إلى إشعال فتيل فوق جثمان الشهيد تنكيلاً به حتى بعد موته، ومحاولة منهم لإخفاء جريمتهم، ثم فتحوا أُنبوب الغاز وفروا هاربين..*

*الطريقة التى نفذ بها الجُناه جريمتهم لا توحى أبداً بأن الهدف من وراءها كان السرقة، كما روجت بعض الصحف، فالسارق لا يدخل البيوت فى عِز الضُهر، ولا يتجاهل وجود مبالغ مالية ومشغولات ذهبية بمحل الجريمة..*

*ومسألة أن المَجنى عليه طلب منهما فعل الرزيلة فقتلوه عقاباً له، تدحض نفسها وتثير السخرية من فرط سخافتها وسذاجة مروجيها، وحتى المواقع القبطية التى نقلت عن غير شهود العيان أن الشهيد كان "عارياً" لم تتحرى الدقة، وهذه المعلومة عارية تماماً عن الصحة (شهود العيان أكدوا أن الشهيد كان بكامل ملابسه لحظة دخولهم للمنزل واكتشافهم للجريمة بما فيها "حِزام البنطلون")*




*المصدر : http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/2009-06-28-16-57-25/42-rokstories/1152-2009-10-12-18-53-26*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*والسؤال الآن .. *
*إن لم تكن السرقة دافعاً للجريمة، وإن كان تقرير الطب الشرعى واعترافات المتهمين أنفسهم تدحض كل الأكاذيب حول سلوك الشهيد وسيرته العطرة، فما هى الدوافع الحقيقية وراء الجريمة، وما هو السر الذى يربط بين الجُناة وبين ضحيتهم، وما الذى أوجد كل هذا الغِل والغضب ومشاعر الانتقام فى داخلهم، حتى أنهم لم يكتفوا بقتله فمثلوا بجثته أيضاً، ولولا عناية الله لأدى إشتعال الفتيل وفتح أُنبوب الغاز لكارثة إنفجار مروع فى الحى بأكمله..*

*إجابة هذا السؤال سنؤجلها مؤقتاً لأننا نرغب فى الرَد بأدلة ومستندات تُخرس ألسنة الكَذب والتزييف وتُبكِم هؤلاء الآفاقين الذين لم يُراعوا للموت حُرمة، ولا للمهنة شرف أو اخلاق أو ضمير..*

*أما عن سير التحقيقات فقد أمرمحمد صلاح وكيل نيابة شرق الكُلية بتجديد حبس المُتهمين 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات، وتقدم محاموالشهيد **اليوم (الإثنين 12 أكتوبر) بدعوى مدنية تم ضمها إلى ملف القضية..
*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمة واحدة تتقال

هو ده الاسلام​


----------



## Ferrari (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*
ربنا يتصرف فيهم وفى كل اللى زيهم

وربنا يرحم الشهيد جورج ويعزى اسرته

شكراً على الخبر
*​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2009)

_لماذا كثرت الروايات لشهود العيان عن سبب الموت وقلت الروايات على وحشية الجناة_
_كما ولو انهم يريدوا اتهام القتيل وانه مستحق القتل على يد الابطال_
_لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_رحمتك يا رب_​


----------



## maged18 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

هما المسلمين فاكرين ان لما يقتلوا ويعذبوا ويغتصبوا بنات ويعملوا اعمال في غاية الوحشية تقشعر لها الابدان انهم بكدا يقضوا على المسيحية وانهم كمان بيعملوا اللي رسولهم اقالهم عليه بالعكس لازم يفهموا نقطة معينة ان السيد المسيح قال سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم وكمان اي شخص بيقع تحت ايديهم بيعملوا فيه الاعمال الغير انسانية ده بيكون شهيد زي بالظبط مارمينا ومارجرجس والشهيدة دميانة طبعا هما يقولوا احنا نصرنا راية الاسلام وانا بقولهم نصر مزيف وربنا يرحمنا من هذه الناس الغوغاء التي بلا رحمة ولا شفقة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*يا جماعة في نقطة تانية انا احب اتكلم فيها هو طبعا اللي حصل للشهيد حاجة صعبة جدا لكن ده مش جديد علي دينهم طبعا بس انا اللي بيغظني لما يقولوا ان الفاعل مجنون علشان يطلعوه منها لكن انتوا اخدتوا بالكم من التقليعه الجديدة اللي بيقولوا عليها مش كفاهم انهم قتلوا الشهيد بوحشية وانه استشهد ومات لا بيلوثوا سمعته كمان علشان يطلعوا الجناه منها يعني الموت مش ليه حرمة عندهم داسوا عليها*

*ربنا يرحمنا ويهديهم اكيد هو مش هيسيب حق ابنه*


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمه 

ويعزى اهله 
​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*ايه الجمال ده طلعوا كان عارى كمان
و مرة الى يقتلنا يقولو مجنون
العالم دى اييه فاكرنا دقين عصافير مثلا عشن نسدء الهبل ده ولا هو تقفيل محاضر وخلاص
ربنا يتصرف*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*مش بس موضوع عاري يا جيلان كمان بصي مكتوب ايه*

*" المَجنى عليه طلب منهما فعل الرزيلة فقتلوه عقاباً له "*

*شوفتي وصل بيهم الحال لايه ربنا يسامحهم المفروض يحترموا حرمة الموت علي الاقل*


----------



## DODY2010 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا مووووووووجود يتصرففيهم بس الي عملوه ده مش 17 او 21 ده عندهم كمية غل تساوي 1000 سنه ايه كمية الكره دي والانتقام وطولت البال انهم يموتوه ويمثلوا بالجثه وبعدين يفتحوا الغاز وعملوا ايه كمان ياتري ايه الترتيب والتظيم دي تفكر شابين في السن ده يارب اكشف مين الي وراهميارب خد حق ابنك


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *مش بس موضوع عاري يا جيلان كمان بصي مكتوب ايه*
> 
> *" المَجنى عليه طلب منهما فعل الرزيلة فقتلوه عقاباً له "*
> 
> *شوفتي وصل بيهم الحال لايه ربنا يسامحهم المفروض يحترموا حرمة الموت علي الاقل*



*ايون حبيبتى منا بقول قالوا عارى عشن يثبتوا النقطة دى
ربنا يرحمه ويرحمهم بقى وينور عقولهم*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*بس كمان مش تنسوا حاجة ان ربنا اتمجد ومش سمح ان المكان ينفجر رغم انهم فتحوا الغاز وكان بيحرقوا جسده فعلا ما اعظم اعمالك يارب اكيد هو عمل كده علشان مش يسمح ان جسده يضيع وسط الحريق وعلشان ناس كتير كان ممكن تروح ضحية العمل الوحشي ده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*منتهى الوحشيه واقل ما يستحقوه هو الاعدام وفورا 
ياريت لو تتابعينا باى جديد يا مرموره وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أكتوبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *منتهى الوحشيه واقل ما يستحقوه هو الاعدام وفورا *
> *ياريت لو تتابعينا باى جديد يا مرموره وربنا يعوض تعبك*


 

*هو ده فعلا اللي يستحقوه بس معتقدش طول ما احنا في مصر انهم هياخدوا عقابهم المناسب وده باين من المقال يعني الجواب باين من عنوانه*

*حاضر من عينيا يا قمر*

*ميرسي لمرورك دونا*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*حاجه تحزن بجد على الا بيعملوه بامانه شفقانه عليهم
ومبروك لحبيبنا الشهيد بالفردوس
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أكتوبر 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا​
> 
> شكرا على الخبر​


 
*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *حاجه تحزن بجد على الا بيعملوه بامانه شفقانه عليهم​
> ومبروك لحبيبنا الشهيد بالفردوس
> 
> ربنا موجود​*


 

*المسلمين مش عارفين انهم قدموا اجمل خدمة للشهيد جورج*

*ربنا يهديهم*

*ميرسي لمروك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ابو بسمله قال:


> السلام علي من اتبع الهدي هل احد يصدق مع الله ويتكلم بصدق عن مقتل الشماس اللي عاوز يتأكد يسأل اللي بيسكن بجوار اهل المقتول هم اسره مجموعه من اللصوص وهو معهم وذهب للاعتراف الي احد القساوسه في الكنيسه بافعاله وعلم اهله بهذا الامر فاجتمعو عليه وقتلوه ونسبو هذا الامر الي المسلمين حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


 
*اولا انت في منتدي اسمه الكنيسة العربية وده موضوع يخص المسيحين مش من حقك انك تلقي السلام بتاعك علينا*

*ثانيا اسمه الشهيد مش المقتول لانه استشهد علي اسم السيد المسيح علي ايد المسلمين واحنا مش مستغربين لان هو ده الاسلام*

*ثالثا لو اعتبرنا ان زي ما بتقول انه اعترف لابونا واهله عملوا فيه كده احب اقولك عمر المسيحين ما يعملوا كده لان دينا دين تسامح وبنؤمن بسر الاعتراف والتوبة اما لو كان الاسرة دي مسلمة فالوضع طبعا يختلف لانكم مشهورين بكده والقتل عندك اسهل منه مفيش*

*رابعا انت داخل الموضوع ده عندك كلمة حلوة قولها لو مش عندك كلمة حلوة تقرا الموضوع كأضف الي معلوماتك ومش تعلق لاننا مش هنقبل تعليقك*

*خامسا ياريت تحترم حرمة الموت *

*في الاخر احب اقولك احنا مصدقين ومتأكدين من كل كلمة احنا بننقلها هنا في المنتدي ومش علشان واحد دخل هيقول كلمتين هيفكر نفسه هيقدر يشككنا فيه فياريت احتفظ برأيك لنفسك المرة الجاية*

*ربنا يهديك ويارب تبطلوا كدب*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*هو حضرتك كل ده ومش اتكلمت بسوء ادب عن الرجل وعن اسرته المسيحية امال لو كنت اتكلمت بسوء ادب كنت قولت ايه تاني ؟*

*كمان ياريت في مشاركتك مش تخرج عن الموضوع الاساسي احنا هنا مش في حوار عن الاديان*


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ابو بسمله قال:


> اولا انا ولله المنه قلت اولا السلام علي من اتبع الهدي ثانيا انا لم اسئ الادب في الحديث ثالثا انا لم اتتحدث بسؤ ادب عن هذا الرجل رابعا انالم اسب المسيحيين ولم اتحدث عنهم بسؤ ادب اتعلم لماذا لان الله امرنا بهذا وقال في القرأن ولا تسبو اللذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبو الله عدوا بغير علم (لم يأمرنا بسبكم ولا الحديث عنكم بغير ادب)وقال وان احد من المشركين استجارك فأجره(ده اللي الله الخالق الرازق اللي علمنا ايه نسأ ل الله لكم الهدايه





قال لكم اجره ثم اقتله
هههههههههههههههه

الله على الحكم

مشركين يابني

مهو النبي عاش 24
سنة يأكل من يد مسيحية

 ومشركة كما تقولون..
خديجة بن خويلد..

اول امرأة تزوجها..

وبعدنا ربنا هداه..
كما تقولون..


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> السلام علي من اتبع الهدي



تمام احنا متبعين الهدى المسيح كلامك صح​


> هل احد يصدق مع الله ويتكلم بصدق عن مقتل الشماس اللي عاوز يتأكد يسأل اللي بيسكن بجوار اهل المقتول هم اسره مجموعه من اللصوص وهو معهم وذهب للاعتراف الي احد القساوسه في الكنيسه بافعاله وعلم اهله بهذا الامر فاجتمعو عليه وقتلوه ونسبو هذا الامر الي المسلمين حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



الكلام ده مش احنا اللى قولنا دى النيابة هى اللى قالته يعنى كلام موثوق فيه
والضباط والنيابة كلهم مسلمين يعنى بأختصار وشهد شاهد من اهلها​


----------

